# That good shyt for your ears



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 14, 2011)

What's your type of music?

Me: dubstep, rap, rock


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 14, 2011)

Classical, Jazz, Electronic, Metal, Rock, Deathcore, Mathcore, JPop. Pretty vague, so I'm going to go ahead and go into detail.

More specifically, Frank Ticheli writes some of my favorite Classical. Very fast paced and very dark. I also enjoy solos played on the marimba such as Cameleon by Eric Sammut. Jack Mackey and Grainger write some really great music too. "Gum-sucker March" is one of my recent favorites.

As for Jazz, I'm pretty favorites-stereotypical. I like John Coltrane and Miles Davis the most, but Esperenza Spalding is way up there as well. Free-form jazz, when found is appreciated.

Electronic is mostly Portugal. The Man. I like that dreamscapes stuff. Very innovative, can't stop listening.

Metal has almost every basis. I like Thrash, Death, some Black, Heavy, Power, Speed, and most of all Progressive.

Rock is mostly any rock preceding 1996. Counting Crows, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, and just way too many to list. But best of all is indefinitely *INDIE ROCK* imo.

I like -cores as well, but they're redundant so not my first jump. Some deathcore is amazing and most mathcore features a thrashing technicality that I keep coming back to. As usual, Progressive entitles an increased enjoyment in this vein.

JPop....just a few songs. Morning Musume, mostly.

Pretty wide spectrum, but i'm admittedly not supporting of dubstep at all. :/

EDIT: post below me clarified my confusion.

(i also request a sticky)


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 14, 2011)

Everything, but mostly alternative, power metal, grunge, electronic, and rap.

Can we sticky this thread so this question isn't asked all the time?


----------



## Cyril (Sep 14, 2011)

Rock
Post-rock
Progressive Rock
Progressive Metal
Metalcore
Mathcore

this encompasses most of what I listen to.

Other things I don't mind:
Classical
Neoclassical
Jazz
Blues
Alternative
Indie Rock
Ambient
Dark Ambient


----------



## Dj_whoohoo (Sep 14, 2011)

I was trying to make this a poll thing but when I went to do it I got 404 URL not found so I kinda say f it


----------



## Stormtail (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never really known what genre most of my music is, but looking through wikipedia, it looks like I mostly listen to indie rock and pop. I also really love classical music and video game music.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 14, 2011)

Classical or anything that comes out of North Korea. 

Video game music/soundtracks are up there too.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 14, 2011)

Pretty much everything but country, gospel, -core, emo/screamo, R&B, slow jams of any sort, and such. Almost everything else is listenable, if not something on my phone I regularly listen to - Mostly 80's pop, punk, rock, metal, but I have 'oldies', and death metal of various sub-genres.


----------



## cad (Sep 17, 2011)

Electronic, for most of the part (or rather all the time), leaning more towards the harder genres  such as speedcore, gabber, breakcore, hardcore, hardstyle, and  darkcore, but I enjoy almost everything related to electronica, with the  exception of some dubstep songs. I also enjoy punk rock and  instrumental rock.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 17, 2011)

I listen to everything, but mainly grunge and hard rock lately. It changes.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Sep 17, 2011)

Dj_whoohoo said:


> I was trying to make this a poll thing but when I went to do it I got 404 URL not found so I kinda say f it


lol making polls for music genres
you would upset people anyway
NOT SPECIFIC ENOUGH

I listen to mostly indie rock, electronic music and post-rock. With electronic music, my favourite kind is probably electro house.
I like experimental a lot too.

Do like metal, classic rock, regular rock, pop, rap and stuff too, but don't listen to those as much.


----------



## Radiohead (Sep 17, 2011)

Pop punk, harsh noise, ambient, funk, K-pop. A little bit of everything but those are my current obsessions.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Sep 17, 2011)

Hip hop and rap.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 17, 2011)

Space rock, psychedelic stuff, new age, Eastern forms (Indian, Persian etc.), prog rock, and some bits of this and that.


----------



## fiero-the-cat (Sep 18, 2011)

I listen to pretty much anything, not having a problem with it, but if I had to pick my favorites, it would probably be:

Any kind of punk(Pop, Grunge, Ska)
Screamo/Grunge metal (Whatever you wanna call it)
Psychedelic
Indie
Dubstep


----------



## Namba (Sep 18, 2011)

Mathcore, Metalcore, Hardcore Punk, Alternative, Jazz, some hip hop, Folk, and The Beatles.


----------



## Conker (Sep 18, 2011)

Rock, metal, jpop, classic rock


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 19, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/Grycho/library

So basically; Ambient, Breakcore, Classic rock, Dubstep, Electronica, Glitch, Hard rock, House, Industrial, Minimal, Noise, Speed metal, Thrash.

Just the basics.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 20, 2011)

Black metal, death metal, doom metal, heavy metal, classical and roots reggae.


----------



## Flatline (Sep 24, 2011)

Goa and Downtempo, mostly.


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 24, 2011)

Lately I'm just listening to anything I can get my ears on. I like weird music.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 24, 2011)

Pretty much everything except rap, hip hop and country.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 27, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> Pretty much everything except rap, hip hop and country.



That is seriously the most generic response I have ever heard.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 27, 2011)

In no particular order:

Progressive Rock/Metal
Heavy Metal
Metalcore
Industrial
Jazz/Fusion
Rock
Electronica
Folk Rock
Punk
Sludge
Ska
Alternative
Psychedelic
Stoner Rock

There are probably some that I'm forgetting. If nothing else, you can always check out my last.fm page; I still like most of what's there.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Sollux said:


> That is seriously the most generic response I have ever heard.


Guess I'm generic then. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Traven V (Oct 5, 2011)

Rock, Alt., Indie, Industrial, Metal, Electronic, Symphonic, Psychedelic, Progressive. More may have escaped my mind


----------

